# Miles noisy vacuum pump



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

SteveWlf said:


> I am ready to start driving this car but the one annoy item still continues.
> My 2007 Miles has a horizontal recipricating vacuum pump. I can't see the model name or number but I suspect it is common to the Miles and other EVs. It has chambers and cylinder heads on each end with four horizontal rod dowels or rod joining the ends.
> The loud knocking noise comes from the cylindrical magnet the is between the two cylinder assemblies. It has preceptable horizontal movement during each stroke with a loud knocking noise that can be dampened by constraining this movement with a screw driver or wedge, but it still knocks some. I don't see any way to tighten up on the space between the cylinders.
> I would have to remove the front batteries to have enough access to remove or dissemble this pump but with some advice or guidance I am willing to give it a try.
> ...


Get some spray oil, its a cheap chinese thing that works OK but really not that great (undersized and not enough vacuum)

If you feed it oil constantly it makes slightly less noise, best bet is to disconnect the thing and get a decent vacuum system.

No sense trying to salvage it beyond using the wire connectors (but they aren't the best either)

Good Luck


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hella UP28 pump, reasonably quiet; passed my engineers inspection and cost $50 in US. I have it rubber mounted with cotton muffling around it.


----------



## SteveWlf (Oct 25, 2012)

poprock said:


> Hella UP28 pump, reasonably quiet; passed my engineers inspection and cost $50 in US. I have it rubber mounted with cotton muffling around it.


Thanks,

I found a few of these on ebay picked one of the used ones for cheap. 

Steve


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

poprock said:


> Hella UP28 pump, reasonably quiet; passed my engineers inspection and cost $50 in US. I have it rubber mounted with cotton muffling around it.


Do you have any pics of your cotton muffling around the pump? I am also struggling with pump noise, trying to muffle it. I have the same UP28 pump, which I recently tried to replace with aftermarket pump sold by EV West, hoping it was less noisy, but it turned out even worse, so I am thinking of putting UP28 back in the car. Looking for creative ideas on how to muffle the noise.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Although this would require modifications or replacement of your master cylinder...

You could always have manual brakes. (silent)

My old EV and one of my old cars have manual brakes and they stop plenty well enough, force to brake isnt bad (as long as you have the correct master or mod it)

Given the car likely won't go over 45mph, manual brakes are plenty, sadly its an option few consider even though they work perfectly well on non-abs vehicles such as our miles.

Good Luck.


----------

